# How to remove front bumper



## quinmayette (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone can tell me a DIY to remove the front bumper and the lower lips


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: How to remove front bumper (quinmayette)*

Lower lips? The whole front bumber is one piece. It's not too hard, but i don't have a DIY.







maybe that can help out
about 5 torx bolts across top in engine bay under radiator cover. Marked by (5) on the diagram. Then there are two phillips bolts under the bumper near where the under tray starts. I think those are (18) on the diagram. Then in each wheel well, there are 3 or 4 torx screws that allow the plastic of the wheel well to fold back. Once you can pull the wheel well back and look toward the front of the car, on the inside of the fender, there are two 10mm bolts that face straight back at you. These are what pull the front bumper against the fenders. You may need a deep socket for these. (14) on diagram. Then on the lower inside of the fender you'll see a black plastic piece which runs parallel to the floor (12) with two phillips (i think) screws. These pinch the bottom of bumper to the fenders. so they don't really have to come all the way off, Just loosened. At this point, the bumper will probably be falling off a little. Also don't forget there are two flat head plastic screws from the under tray that need to be released in the wheel well...that should do it. Just pull the bumper straight forward....


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: How to remove front bumper (Krissrock)*

do you have to do anything with the aliens (headlight washers)?


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

I just disconnected the hoses from mine, keep in mind that you will get fluid everywhere if you aren't careful. This would be a good time to find and fix any leaks in the system since you will have easy access to the tank and pump.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (zetarhopike)*

Go to http://www.ttstuff.com. They have a very abbreviated write-up on how to remove the front bumper under the Osir clear marker product page. It's certainly not the definitive instructional on how to remove the front bumper, but it's something.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (paullee)*

This should get you there.
http://public.fotki.com/mcphil...moked/


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*

jack up..take out some torx holding in wheel wells..
2 bolts behind wheel wells on each side..10 or 13 i forget and some torx under plastic cover under hood..


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I've gotten so good at this I don't even need to jack up the car anymore. Sad I know..


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_I've gotten so good at this I don't even need to jack up the car anymore. Sad I know..

it is 17892369873x easier after the first time


----------

